

Rich Startups Go Back for Another Helping - applecore
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/04/13/rich-start-ups-go-back-for-another-helping/

======
gdilla
A small, members only, financial market. It's amazing that financing rounds
are now the de-facto IPO for private investors, and early founders taking a
nice cash out, even, seen as totally normal.

